# Free ranging!!



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay! Finally got brave and let my girls out into my garden... And they loved it!! 
Now they're out all day if I'm home and in the pen if I'm out. And they didn't run away - they even play with my dog!! 
Thank you to all the experienced chicken peeps on here, you've helped me from egg to hatch to coop to mentally running around.... Only a few weeks more and I will hopefully have eggs!!


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

How high is the garden edging, fence or whatever boarders your garden? I'm quite tempted to let mine out but I'm scared they'll jump over the hedge into the drooling mouth of the neighbours dog!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine free range all day. i have 4 foot high fencing all round and they have never tried to get out.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My backyard is an acre and completely chain-link fenced. The fence is about 4 ft. And only one our pullets ever got out. They can get out but they don't want to.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I free range my hens daily. No fencing whatsoever. My dogs would grab a chicken given the chance, but the hens know where their electric collar boundaries are! They go as far as possible staying just out of the dogs reach.


----------

